
Superhuman: the Incredible Savant Brain - jaybol
http://www.smarter.org/research/superhuman/
======
Geee
I wonder where that 100 Petaflops figure comes from. I suppose that does not
mean IEEE-754 compliant floating-point operations, just crude approximations
of some sort.

------
JessB
wow, it's amazing how much our brain is wired for Music... or maybe its the
other way around.

